# anubias double checking info



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

I know plants like java fern and anubias are not to have the rizome planted in the substrate. But do the roots have to be able to reach substrate or is it perfectly fine to tie them high up on some wood well away from substrate?


----------



## Mykuhl (Apr 8, 2013)

The roots do not need to touch the substrate to grow well. Provided there is sufficient nutrients in the water column they should grow just as well.


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

just need to be tied down, but for proper growth, make sure to have sufficient nutrients in the water column. High nitrates will lead to build up of green algae on the leafs, so becareful with the dose.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

They'll attach to wood, so you can easily tie them to wood anywhere, high or low and eventually you won't need the ties anymore, just like most mosses and java ferns too.


----------

